# Tenderloin Stuffed with Spinach, dried Tomatoes, Goat Cheese



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

Roasted Pork Tenderloin Stuffed with Spinach, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Goat Cheese

1 1/2 pound whole pork tenderloin
1 bunch spinach, washed and stems removed
3 T. butter
4 cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 cup champagne
1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes
1/4 cup goat cheese, crumbled
1 T. olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Cut a pocket lengthwise in pork.  Melt butter over medium heat in a medium saute pan.  Saute garlic and spinach.  Remove with a slotted spoon and cool.  Squeeze out any excess liquid and blot dry.  Chop roughly.  Preheat oven to 375.  Warm champagne in a small saucepan over medium heat.  Remove from heat and add tomatoes.  Soak until softened, about 15 minutes.  Drain tomatoes and chop roughly.  Combine spinach, tomatoes and goat cheese and stuff into pocket in pork.  Securely tie tenderloin with kitchen string.  Heat olive oil in a large saute pan.  Sear meat on all sides, then place in a shallow roasting pan and roast in oven until a meat thermometer inserted in center of pork registers 140, about 25 to 30 minutes.  The pork will be slightly pink in the center.  Slice pork into 1/2 inch medallions and fan on serving plates.


----------

